

Ask HN: When should we ask for credit card details? - lleger

Hey HN,<p>We (me and markbao) are Supportbreeze. We're working on our marketing pages now and we're not sure if it's better to ask for credit card details at signup or sometime after the trial expires. We know a lot of companies, like 37signals, ask at signup, but we don't have a free plan (for more on that, see here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1615416) and only offer the trial. So if we ask for credit card details, there is no way to trial our product without providing it. Will asking at signup deter people from trialing? Is it better to ask at signup or after trial expires?<p>Thanks.
======
pietrofmaggi
Listening on techzing #56 <http://techzinglive.com/?p=257> they talk about
your possibilities (CC info at signup of after the trial period). Asking for
CC info lower your signup numbers but makes for higher conversion rate at the
end.

So, it really depends on how much does it cost to you an user (bandwidth and
support-time).

------
sander
Perhaps you could introduce a few steps. Doesn't know if this makes sense, but
just thinking out loud for your inspiration:

Step 1: signup for trial period (no cc asked)

After trial period: complete your profile and get 2 more weeks of signup
(including your cc)

After extra trial period: confirm membership

------
fezzl
Don't ask for credit card details on sign up. Be earnest and provide customers
a great user experience first. If you've done your job well, they'll be more
than willing to hand over their credit card numbers.

------
spooneybarger
Yes it will deter people from signing up. On the other hand it allows you to
run a 'you must cancel' trial rather than one where they have to take an
action to continue using.

